# Electrician License in Ohio



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

The state of ohio does not YET have a state JW license. Supposidly, it is coming in the future.....who knows...
The state of ohio does have a electrical contractors license. (kinda like a masters) 
Each jurisdiction has its own licenses. JW, apprentice, master, contractor, ect. For example....

I have a Ohio electrical contractor license. In the citys of Middletown and Hamilton, I am a master electrician, I used to have JW license before my masters. Call the company and ask what kind of license they want. I HIGHLY doubt they want a master license for a maintenance man....


----------



## cfsparky578 (Mar 28, 2010)

I recently recieved my M.E. I was wondering if anyone has a picture of their Master certificate. It was not what I was expecting. I was also expecting another card along with the certificate. Mine is from Ohio so if their is anyone out their with one from ohio...


----------



## qmt2 (Aug 20, 2008)

I never recd a card either. I will try to take a pic of my cert if I can find one of my 200 cameras.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gesparky221 said:


> I have been browsing some want ads on the net for electricians. I notice that some of them call for an electrician's license. I have a Journeymans' card. The only thing I've been able to find out about a license in Ohio is for a contractor. Does anyone on here know what these companies are looking for as far as a license? Some of these jobs are for an Industrial Maintenance electrician which is what I do.


 
This info might help ..http://www.com.ohio.gov/dico/OCILB.aspx


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I notice that a lot of companies seem to think that a certain license exists and will advertise that way. Don't let it stop you from applying for the job if it interests you.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Baton Rouge Blue Cross/Blue Shield Corporate Building was advertising for a State licensed electrican. No one must have applied and they ran the ad again and stated required State Electrical Contractor's license required to apply. The job was a building maintenance electrician!


----------



## rltomkinson (Aug 6, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> The Baton Rouge Blue Cross/Blue Shield Corporate Building was advertising for a State licensed electrican. No one must have applied and they ran the ad again and stated required State Electrical Contractor's license required to apply. The job was a building maintenance electrician!


A contractor's license is the only license Louisiana offers at the state level. It does seem like overkill. They probably won't get many applications either. No one is going to want to pay for all of the insurance if they not actually in business. Or they will hire a licensed contractor who will use unlicensed electricians anyway. If Baton Rouge offers local licensing of tradesmen, that would be a better way to go.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome to the board. Pretty old thread, how about doing an introduction on the introduction forum?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

rltomkinson said:


> A contractor's license is the only license Louisiana offers at the state level. It does seem like overkill. They probably won't get many applications either. No one is going to want to pay for all of the insurance if they not actually in business. Or they will hire a licensed contractor who will use unlicensed electricians anyway. If Baton Rouge offers local licensing of tradesmen, that would be a better way to go.


How do you figure that? I don't think I needed proof of insurance to get the license. I only needed it for Orleans parish.


----------



## rltomkinson (Aug 6, 2011)

While I cannot speak specifically for LA, many jurisdictions require insurance to get a contractor's license.


----------

